# HSQLDB Server Problem



## mega.hemmi (19. Aug 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe HSQLDB bisher nur als "standalone" benutzt. Jetzt versuche ich den Sever zu nutzen und habe gleich ein dickes Problemchen  :shock: 

Ich starte mir einen Server und verbinde mich mit diesem aus meiner Anwendung. Die Anwendung erzeugt Einträge in der DB und der Sever schreibt das alles fleißig in die Script Datei. Ich benutze CACHED TABLE als Typ. 
Soweit ist das OK. 

Dumm finde ich jetzt nur das ich erst einen Shoutdown machen muß damit meine .data Datei upgedated wir. Bei dem Shoutdown wir nämlich mein Sever beendet. Den muß ich dann wieder manuel starten. 

Ich möchte jedoch den Sever auf einem Rechner laufen lassen und von anderen Rechnern nur auf der DB arbeiten. Wenn ich den HSQLDB Sever dann immer wieder starten muß ..... ist schon doof. 

Wo ist der Knoten in meinem Gedanken?? Kann mir bitte jemand einen Tipp geben??

Vielen Dank schon mal
Mega.Hemmi


----------



## foobar (19. Aug 2006)

Du mußt anstatt SHUTDOWN, CHECKPOINT verwenden, dann klappts auch mit dem Server ;-)


----------



## mega.hemmi (20. Aug 2006)

Jo, das war der Tipp den ich brauchte! 

Vielen Dank


----------

